# Earphones at 1.3k



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi all
i want to buy in ear earphones to listen music. My budget is around 1.3k. I dnt have too much knowledge about this stuff and these will be my first one after the stock earphones that i used. Buying from flipkart would be preferable. Thanks


----------



## the1337est (Mar 13, 2012)

Flipkart.com: Audio Technica Headphones ATH-CKL200 BK- BLACK: Headphone

or

Flipkart.com: Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones (Black Chrome): Headphone

Take a look at them


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 14, 2012)

@ the1337 thanks for ur suggestions.....i liked the second one and the reviews are positive but there is no warranty..... if cant find another good one within a few days i will definitely go with this one


----------



## Sarath (Mar 14, 2012)

Get the Sennheiser CX180 eyes closed. 2 year warranty to go with it too. Awesome IEMs for 1.5k retail but can be bought for 1.3k online. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/153563-sennheiser-service-really-impressed.html


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 16, 2012)

@sarath could you post any link link here for online purchase of sennheisercx180 earphones at 1.3k.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 18, 2012)

im planning to buy one too,its been almost 3 weeks since i got my siberia v1,which is AWESOME for gaming,now im looking for some thing for music,(on my wt19i,laptop n siberia usb sound card)
im preferring earphones(in ear)coz it would be portable to carry in my bag,n wont look stupid when using the public transport.
i was going for jvc marsh,but i raised the budget to 1.3k to 1.4k.prefer buying online.
Should be durable,Good sound quality and COMFY.
@ sarath cx180 cost twice as jvc marsh,do they perform twice as good too???
thnx.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Mar 19, 2012)

I am also looking for a headset in this range.
I liked the tekfusion one that was suggested. but are they really that much good ?

How good is it compared to PL11,Ep630, MeeElectronics M6 ?

Also can you suggest a good headphone in 1k budget to be used with HTC Explorer for my sister. Suggest one with a mic. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 22, 2012)

First link looks good.


----------



## Sarath (Mar 22, 2012)

Sarang\m/ said:


> @sarath could you post any link link here for online purchase of sennheisercx180 earphones at 1.3k.



Sorry but unfortunately I myself don't know where to get it for 1.3k. Ask Megamind iirc he got one for 1.3k. I bought both at full price for 1.5k. 

The least I myself found was 1.4k in infibeam.com



sanoob.tv said:


> @ sarath cx180 cost twice as jvc marsh,do they perform twice as good too???
> thnx.



I do not own the Marshmellows so I cannot make a comparison. You can buy the Marshmellows in case they are your first IEMs.


----------



## doom2010 (Mar 22, 2012)

I think around 1.5K MeEletronics M6 is good choice...

Flipkart.com: Meelectronics Headphones M6 Sports: Headphone


----------



## audiophilic (Mar 22, 2012)

I bought Tekfusion Twinwoofers from Indiaplaza just the other day. Actually, my brother and i both use it. They are awesome for 3 reasons:

1. Plenty of bass, that is very clean and punchy bass.
2. Very clear sound.
3. Not to mention also, comes with one year warranty - which is more than enough for me.

Having said this, i previously owned a sennheiser cx300II which are priced at 2900, yet didn't produce bass as good as my new Twinwoofers. I see the only value for money being Twinwoofers at this point in time.

One thing to consider though - you have to burn-in for at least 40 hrs before you can feel the punchyness of the bass. I can say they are best buy at 1200/-


----------



## sanoob.tv (Apr 15, 2012)

well i bought twinwoofers for 1.2k from flipkart.but was damaged so gave it for replacement.
unfortunately its out of stock now.so they refunded.
so i need to buy a new earphone.
my budget is 1.3 k.
which one is better cx 180 or sound magic pl21??


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 15, 2012)

@sanoob.tv get the Sennheiser CX180 eyes closed 
their service too is very good. Look at the link Sarath posted at top of page.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Apr 15, 2012)

kz.going for cx180.will buy tommorow.from ebay.in
thnx for the reply.

this is the earphones rit?
*www.ebay.in/itm/SENNHEISER-CX-180-...tDomain_203&hash=item19cfd68144#ht_4278wt_905

il be using ti with my sonyericson live with walkman wt19i


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2012)

sanoob.tv said:


> kz.going for cx180.will buy tommorow.from ebay.in
> thnx for the reply.
> 
> this is the earphones rit?
> ...



Yes but its cheaper here:
www.infibeam.com/Headphone/i-Sennheiser-CX180-Earphone/P-E-H-Sennheiser-CX-Series-CX180.html

but not quite sure what does mic style refer to on the ebay page. but surely looks same as my own IEM.


----------

